# Pizza Fatty w Qview



## sky monkey (Nov 6, 2017)

I had my thoughts on another fatty for a couple weeks but seeing i6quer's pizza fatty post pushed me over the edge and I had to try that style. My first pizza fatty.
1 lb Jimmy Dean "regular" sausage
1lb classic cut grocery store bacon, weaved
3 brown mushrooms, trimmed the stem, sliced thin
8 oz fresh mozz, sliced
3 oz Pappy Fred's Old Style Pizza Sauce (a lot left from the jar)
a little bit of Walla Walla sweet onion, sliced and diced
some pepperoni 
some fresh oregano and dried basil
fresh crushed black pepper

Used the gallon ziploc, wax paper and saran wrap twist method learned on this forum
smoked over a cherry and alder mix at 250° until 160°F internal and crisped in a convection oven at 450° F for about 8 minutes. Blotted the extra fat off the outside with some paper towels to assist the crisp and let rest for 10 minutes. This has been my favorite fatty thus far.

I start with the bacon, because that's my favorite.






Onto the sausage flat





After the cheese and sauce I add the fixins'





Roll and wrap, phase 1





Roll and wrap, phase 2





Smokin' the Fatty





Resting, awaiting the knife of mercy





Plated with sous-vide then glazed carrots and butter bread. A little sloppily but I was hungry :)


----------



## motocrash (Nov 6, 2017)

Nailed it! Perfect amount of stuffin'.A lot of people tend to over stuff them.

Bill


----------



## griz400 (Nov 7, 2017)

nice fattie .......p:cool:ints to you


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice fatty, pizza stuffing is always a good choice. point

Chris


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 7, 2017)

Nice and neat and beautiful! Point.


----------



## WillRunForQue (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks awesome!  Point for sure!  Especially that bacon weave, I haven't tried it yet but will have to sometime.


----------



## sky monkey (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the points gentlemen! 
i6quer, thanks for the inspiration. I was hesitant to add the bacon to a pizza fatty but then I slapped myself, bacon is always good! lol


----------



## sauced (Nov 17, 2017)

Great looking fatty....nice job!!


----------



## uncle eddie (Nov 18, 2017)

I love creative fatties!  It looks delicious!

Points to you sir


----------



## normonster (Jan 16, 2018)

Very nice weave! Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 18, 2018)

That looks awesome my wife wants me to make a couple this weekend if the weather holds out. Great job


----------



## flatbroke (May 1, 2018)

Looks great


----------



## normonster (May 2, 2018)

Good work 

 sky monkey
. That is a nice looking blood-pressure-booster.  Normy likey for sure.


----------



## Geebs (May 2, 2018)

Glad this popped back up, I am going to have to try this!


----------



## normonster (May 2, 2018)

Geebs said:


> Glad this popped back up, I am going to have to try this!



haha...I didn't even realized it was a few months old.


----------



## Steve H (May 2, 2018)

LOL! I didn't realize this was an older post too. But it looks damn good!


----------



## sky monkey (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words! I did this again 2 weeks ago but added a little prosciutto (store bought). Still damn good


----------



## BKING! (May 5, 2018)

Perfect technique there!


----------



## flatbroke (May 5, 2018)

sky monkey said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I did this again 2 weeks ago but added a little prosciutto (store bought). Still damn good


 pictures or it didn’t happen


----------



## sky monkey (May 6, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> pictures or it didn’t happen


Lol, I'm so bad about taking photos. I get a decent post about every 10 smoke projects


----------



## worm304 (May 10, 2018)

It's official.  I am bootlegging your recipe this weekend.  Looks amazing!! Great work!


----------



## Traeger.Rage.BBQ (May 11, 2018)

I second 

 worm304
 with a minor tweak for my first every fatty!

With the tweak on 

 sky monkey
’s setup to utilize Johnsonville Hot Italian brat meat for my meat choice. Being crazy Italian food lovers My Bride happens to have a fresh batch of homemade marinara I just need to smooth in the Vitamix. With a heathy dose of extra fennel to the meat I can see @i6quer’s recipe having inspirated several more fatty’s downstream.

Thanks for the share and write up 

 sky monkey
!!!

Pat


----------



## worm304 (May 11, 2018)

can anyone link me to the best method to roll a fatty thread??  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 11, 2018)

worm304 said:


> can anyone link me to the best method to roll a fatty thread??  Thanks!!!!!



This thread used to be the standard, but the pictures got lost with the new format or the photoshop policy change. It still does a pretty good job verbally explaining it.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/rollin-a-fatty-my-version.87031/

And a new one sprung up a little while ago that does a good job also.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...pepper-colby-jack-fatty-w-how-to-pics.275322/

Chris


----------

